# Okay, let's be honest...



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Who here has been with the Mavs when they sucked. Not the bandwagoners, not the people jumpen on when they upset the Jazz in the playoffs a couple years ago. Who are the people that were here when the Mavericks were the worst franchise in the NBA. Congrats to you.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I guess you could say I jumped on the bandwagon I always cheered for them because of Nash, but I was a Vancouver Grizzlies fan first and foremost them being the home team when they went to Memphis I basically said Go to Hell and started cheering for the only other team with a Vancouver connection The Dallas Mavericks and Victoria's favorite son Steve Nash


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I was a fan of theirs when they ran out JKidd, Jamal and Jackson. They were fun to watch, but just could never get it together. I won't say I am a die hard fan, but they do play an awesome brand of b-ball that everyone can enjoy.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I was a fan of theirs when they ran out JKidd, Jamal and Jackson. They were fun to watch, but just could never get it together. This team really could have gone somewhere if everybody had checked their ego at the door and didnt have coaches who were past their prime when they coached them. Die hard fan.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I used to watch them back in the 80s. Loved some Brad Davis, Ro and FL.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Honestly i've not a lifelong fan but I got on before all the old laker fans got on i've liked them ever since 2000-2001


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm with Retro here, as I have liked them a long time. Rolando and Derek Harper were some of my favorites and I couldn't believe it when they let Kidd go....but fortunately, Nash studied under Kevin Johnson AND Kidd while in Phoenix, and Nash has learned well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I'm with Retro here, as I have liked them a long time. Rolando and Derek Harper were some of my favorites and I couldn't believe it when they let Kidd go....but fortunately, Nash studied under Kevin Johnson AND Kidd while in Phoenix, and Nash has learned well.


You know what Rifleman I totally forgot about that


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what Rifleman I totally forgot about that


I have a long memory and have had directv since '95. One reason I like Nash is for that very reason; he watched the great KJ and Kidd and he seemed to take a part of both of their games and those 2 parts have made Nash a top PG. Smart young man, right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a long memory and have had directv since '95. One reason I like Nash is for that very reason; he watched the great KJ and Kidd and he seemed to take a part of both of their games and those 2 parts have made Nash a top PG. Smart young man, right?



Agreed he does have a little bit of both in his game


----------

